
How to find and delete where Google knows you’ve been - glenscott1
https://www.apnews.com/b031ee35d4534f548e43b7575f4ab494
======
pasbesoin
This is tangential, or only a part, of the current tracking concern. But the
accelerometer in my 2013 Nexus 7 died, perhaps after a relatively minor blow
it took when I was taking it out of its storage space and mis-judged
clearance. (Accelerometer death is a known issue for this model.)

That doesn't fix the GPS, WiFi, Bluetooth logging, nor the screen activity
tracking, but it does "fix" the tracking of how I hold it, move it around my
person, and so on.

Maybe we will be taking to deliberately, physically crippling our devices, to
keep their overlords from "observing" our every moment and action. We already
tape over our cameras...

In a more sane -- for me -- world, I'd have controls to turn this crap off.
Not / no longer being very trusting, I'd have physical controls.

Instead, science fiction is again becoming reality, where we will seek out
device and tech "gurus" to kill the malicious functionality in our "own"
devices.

------
newscracker
To put my point of view bluntly, this is going to be a never ending game of
whack-a-mole. Even if someone documents how to cleanup your location history
across all of Google’s properties/services/databases, nobody can guarantee
that it’ll solve the problem forever — except Google.

And Google’s business model as well as response to this finding make it clear
(at this point) that Google won’t “solve this” and won’t do anything to make
this less confusing and easier.

This is not the first time that Google had been found collecting and storing
location information contrary to its claims or its explanation in help pages.
Every time someone does an exposé, certain things may change (in this case it
did not).

The writing on the wall has been clear for a long time — if you don’t like
Google tracking your location, stop using its products/services or at least
avoid creating an account with Google. I’d guess that the latter is highly
impractical for most people. “Choose your battles” is what can be said when
there’s no hope.

